# Whitney is crafting palm tree lamp. (Closed)



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Whitney is crafting a palm tree lamp.  Her house is on the left of the entrance near the beach. Jump over the river on the entrance and head left

No entry fee, but tips are appreciated, especially NMT. Excuse the state of my island it’s under  Construction.  Post here and I’ll pm you the code.

Edit: I’ll be taking groups of two to three to reduce loading screen waiting time. Tips can be left on the beach, but again are not required

Edit 2: good reviews are appreciated. Invites going out in order they are received via pm or posting here .

Edit: users with negative karma will not be invited. So sorry! Try to get that positive feedback by being polite!


----------



## misscarol (May 3, 2020)

Could I come? Thank you!


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Send a pm


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (May 3, 2020)

Can I  come please?


----------



## SarahSays (May 3, 2020)

Hi there! Can I please stop by? Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## Bunnybea (May 3, 2020)

Could i come by?


----------



## pacs (May 3, 2020)

I'd like to come by


----------



## Hyllin (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to come by


----------



## klpierce17 (May 3, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## ~Robin~ (May 3, 2020)

Hello, can I come ?


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (May 3, 2020)

Hi hi! May I come please?


----------



## lele (May 3, 2020)

Can I please come


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

If I liked your comment. Expect an invite soon.


----------



## shirocha (May 3, 2020)

hi! can i come by?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to come visit! I will bring nook miles tickets as well


----------



## B4100 (May 3, 2020)

Could I visit if they're still crafting?


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Everyone above has received a pm with their place in line


----------



## MayorGong (May 3, 2020)

Hi! May I visit if possible? ^^


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Currently three in line. Still open.


----------



## Onesti (May 3, 2020)

Might I be allowed to visit?


----------



## Dandixandii (May 3, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by?


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Everyone above has received a pm


----------



## Hollyj264 (May 3, 2020)

Could I visit?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 3, 2020)

Hey, if they're still crafting then I'd like to drop by


----------



## chibby (May 3, 2020)

hi! would love to come if she’s still crafting


----------



## Keke (May 3, 2020)

Can I come too?


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Invited: holly and kiliza 
Next:chibby and keke


----------



## Alita89 (May 3, 2020)

Would like to come if still open . Can bring a nmt


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Everyone has an invite code. Currently no line


----------



## chips_523 (May 3, 2020)

Heya can I visit


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 3, 2020)

Can I come


----------



## Deyonce (May 3, 2020)

Hello may I visit!


----------



## fanism (May 3, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Anyone else?


----------



## Lucyme (May 3, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## telluric (May 3, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Seira (May 3, 2020)

Messaged above

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Closing because I have to o some real life things. Thanks for coming everyone. Those messaged will get to come before I close gates


----------

